# Fishing,guitars and Harleys



## corkynhouston (May 31, 2013)

Hi fellow 2coolers. I host an acoustic open mic on Wednesdays 7-10:30 on the NW side of town. Drop me a note for the details. Bring your guitar or just come and enjoy some live music.


----------

